# Couple of my tanks!



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Had babies in one of my tanks so I was taking pictures and took a few more of my new africans. Sorry, my camera is cheap and not good enough to focus past the glass so they aren't very good but I will throw some old ones in the mix for viewing pleasure!

First off my 20G with the breeder net of my BABIES!









Just a couple shots in my 20G

















New fish as of today. Again, sorry for the quality!

Here is one of them in what I call the "Flinstone house"









Same fish but came outside to check out the big sliver and black box looking at him (camera!)









And the new Kenyi









Here is my 1.8 gallon with the betta



























MY 55G after the conversion to sand (most have seen it but I will post again!)

Before:









After:































































My 5G switched to sand will be cleared up soon too. HOPE IS WAS ENJOYABLE!

*Moderators: I apologize for the picture sizes. I did the best I could.*


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very cool tanks and pics!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! I got a few more shots tonight and they are a LITTLE more clear. 
































































And my favorite of them all!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

great shots talon, but watch that kenyi and that auratus, they are real pretty, but especailly the kenyi get very aggresive and will end up killing the lab, get them out if you can, and check out the snow white socolofi, they dont get enough credit because they dont look as nice in the store as they do in your tank. pure white. look around for some harder to find fish, there are some that look just like that kenyi, but wont kill everything withing 4 miles. keep up the good work though, tank looks great


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks level. Yea I have heard about the agression. It was pretty bad when I first put them in but these past few days it has been great. It is tough to fill a big tank with a good variety of species that won't kill eachother here in Pensacola.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG I want to come in and drag that tank home! Neat talon!


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

HAHAHAH! I love comments like that. To think it was only 5 bucks to do all of that! Thanks again for the comment. Of course I love it but its good to hear everyone else does too!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Very nice! Love the big tank and the white sand. Looks fantastic.  Keep up the good work. 

Practice with your camera, your shots are getting better just between the first ones and the last ones. Sometimes I have to take 100's of pics just to get a couple of decent ones.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

You've got some really beautiful fish there! They really shine out in the tank!


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks again everyone!

Wildtiger, yes I just took my time and to be specific I have 42 pics and picked those out...lol! I need to invest in a tripod so I don't get tired waiting for the fish to hold still!!! LOL! Yea like I said its just a cheap digicam. 

THANKS!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i still cant get a decent picture of a fish, i need to get a better camera, anyone recomend anything with a fast shudder speed that wont kill my already hurting wallet?


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I love the 55gal. I can't seem to find a big chunks of limestone like that.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea like I said if you find a ditch or somewhere they don't want erosion they stack these rocks on. I just go and take some pieces, boil them, cool them off, and BAM!


----------

